# Pulled pork recipes and tips... Let's go



## Godslayer (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretty self explanatory, best recipe idea gets made by me and pics will be posted. :spiteful:.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 20, 2018)

Pump w pickle then sous vide 24hrs 140. Unwrap, squirt of yellow mustard cover in rub and smoke at 225 till internal is 195. Wrap in foil w cup of vinegar bbq sauce. Cool till 160. Pull baby pull


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2018)

Puerto Rican pernil


----------



## Anton (Jun 20, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Pump w pickle then sous vide 24hrs 140. Unwrap, squirt of yellow mustard cover in rub and smoke at 225 till internal is 195. Wrap in foil w cup of vinegar bbq sauce. Cool till 160. Pull baby pull



Pump w pickle - you mean inject pickle juice?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 20, 2018)

Anton said:


> Pump w pickle - you mean inject pickle juice?



Boy, I hope so.


----------



## Anton (Jun 20, 2018)

^ i didn't want to say it...


----------



## datster (Jun 20, 2018)

We inject with a mixture of peach juice, bourbon and butter. Rub with a sweet hot rub, them on the smoker until 165°. Wrap in pink butcher paper and back on the smoker until 190°. Rest, covered, until cool enough to pull. Pull and enjoy ......


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2018)

no i think he really meant what you dirty schmucks thought, it adds umami


----------



## RonB (Jun 20, 2018)

.dry brine 2 - 3 days.
rub with MMD and smoke indirect over charcoal with a few chunks of wood of your choice until probe tender. That normally happens around 203* F. Temp is not critical because butts are very forgiving. 225* F will be a long cook, and 275* F will shave several hours off that. Then cambro for several hours before pulling. 
Take the butt directly from the refrigerator, rub and place on the smoker cold. Cold meat absorbs more smoke than room temp meat.


----------



## RonB (Jun 20, 2018)

Dry brine 2 - 3 days.
rub with MMD and smoke indirect over charcoal with a few chunks of wood of your choice until probe tender. That normally happens around 203* F. Cooking temp is not critical because butts are very forgiving. 225* F will be a long cook, and 275* F will shave several hours off that. Then cambro for several hours before pulling. 
Take the butt directly from the refrigerator, rub and place on the smoker cold. Cold meat absorbs more smoke than room temp meat.


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 20, 2018)

Rub with your favorite mix or combine salt, pepper, sugar, garlic powder, cumin and whatever else you have laying around. Rub the meat liberally. Place in smoker /grill/oven at about 250 F until the bark has set. This means you can scratch it with your finger and it will not come off. Generally 3-4 hrs on a whole butt or when the IT is 160-170 F. Then place the butt in a DO with a jar of salsa and your favorite beer. Cook until fork tender.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 20, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> Pretty self explanatory, best recipe idea gets made by me and pics will be posted. :spiteful:.



Would you be willing to go Cochinita Pibil? You would need Banana leaves & achiote though ... Traditional is awesome too though ...


----------



## Anton (Jun 20, 2018)

panda said:


> no i think he really meant what you dirty schmucks thought, it adds umami



you are umami


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 21, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Would you be willing to go Cochinita Pibil? You would need Banana leaves & achiote though ... Traditional is awesome too though ...



Can't get banana leaves  maybe in calgary, I am in sydney nova scotia atm, basically a population of 25000 people and its a melting pot lol. I'm getting lots of sweet ideas though.


----------



## buffhr (Jun 21, 2018)

Dry brine the porc butt (teaspoon of kosher salt per kg and 1/2 teaspoon of sugar per kg) vacuum seal and leave in fridge for 12-24 hrs.
Rinse off brine pat dry add rub of choice (can use binder if u wish mustard or parkay butter bottle (damm i miss that stuff not available here in Finland)) (sweet with some kick is my go to) and add some shitake mushroom powder (1/2 teaspoon per kg) let this sit for 45-60 mins
Low and slow (225-250) with some smoke (i use pellets so easyto calculate ratio) 70% apple 15% maple 15% cherry, cook till 200-205F internal then take off and let rest for 45-90mins lightly covering with foil , when rested pull it.
During the cook I sprits it with 1 of these 2 "spritz" depending how i feel, roughly every 30-60 mins when i check the cooker...

Standard 50/50% apple juice and apple cider vinegar
sweet one (apple juice and Maple syrup and water) roughly 80% apple juice 18% water 2% maple syrup)

This is my go to porc butt


----------



## gunswanted (Jun 23, 2018)

I wet brine mine two-three days prior to smoking. One day prior I dry rub for 24 hours. Then I smoke until 165-175 degrees. Wrap, in tin foil, and finish in the oven or on the smoker until 195. Once at 195 I test about every 25-30 mins. By testing I mean running the meat probe in a few places to see when it goes on like butter with no resistance. Then I wrap in a towel or T-shirt and put in a cooler for 1-2 hours to rest. Then pull and mix the juices back in when done. There are times where I have pushed the pork to 205-210 degrees to get the results I need. I have not had a bad smoke yet other than the time I put salt in my dry rub. Everyone liked it but me. To salty and I love salt. Pork is inherently salty already, so no needs to add more. I prefer kinders rub but killer hogs off amazon has worked great as well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 23, 2018)

Glad I'm not doing your laundry? :laugh:



gunswanted said:


> Then I wrap in a towel or T-shirt and put in a cooler for 1-2 hours to rest.


----------



## Cashn (Jun 23, 2018)

If you cant/dont want to smoke it to finish throwing the hunk of meat on a hot grill for a quick browning add some char and a good bit depth to the oven or crock pot finished pork. Its not going to win any awards but a quick hot grill with some basic seasoning (salt, pepper, chili, garlic, cumin) with a jar of homemade or decent store bought salsa will make some super easy tacos almost nobody can mess up.


----------



## gunswanted (Jun 29, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Glad I'm not doing your laundry? :laugh:



[emoji23]. I have boxes of unused army t-shirts and towels. I always bought my own as I didn’t like the ones they gave us. Then I throw them out. Many people double wrap in heavy tin foil to rest.


----------



## Khorax (Jun 29, 2018)

I feel SO ghetto just throwing pork shoulder into the Instant Pot with some ginger ale... but hey. The kids love it.


----------



## Bodine (Jun 29, 2018)

I wet brine mine two-three days prior to smoking. One day prior I dry rub for 24 hours. Then I smoke until 165-175 degrees. Wrap, in tin foil, and finish in the oven or on the smoker until 195. Once at 195 I test about every 25-30 mins. By testing I mean running the meat probe in a few places to see when it goes on like butter with no resistance. Then I wrap in a towel or T-shirt and put in a cooler for 1-2 hours to rest. Then pull and mix the juices back in when done. There are times where I have “pushed “the pork to 205-210 degrees to get the results I need. I have not had a bad smoke yet other than the time I put salt in my dry rub. Everyone liked it but me. To salty and I love salt. Pork is inherently salty already, so no needs to add more. I prefer kinders rub but killer hogs off amazon has worked great as well.

This is close to what I do, brine in salt water with molasses, I smoke with Pecan @ 225 degrees and it takes 10 to 14 hours to reach 190-200 internal. I like a little heat in my rub, so I add smoked jalapeno to my rub, never salt. 
I usually do 3 butts on the egg, start them at 7pm and they are ready when I get up the next morning.
They freeze very well.


----------



## gunswanted (Jul 18, 2018)

I forgot to add I spritz the pork every hour or so with apple cider. Also meat church has really reviews on their rubs. I will be trying theirs next time.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 5, 2018)

Diamond Crystal kosher salt, flat ground black pepper, granulated garlic rub. The catch: smoke over post oak wood. Texas style baby.


----------



## KJDedge (Oct 9, 2018)

I believe everyone is leaving out a key finishing technique..... roast/smoke as you wish from above suggestions....pull apart..
Then toss with a North Carolina Vinegar
Sauce.... outstanding!!!
If you need sauce recipe let me know
P.s. leftover vacu-sealed freezes incredibly well for quick future meals


----------



## Paraffin (Oct 9, 2018)

KJDedge said:


> I believe everyone is leaving out a key finishing technique..... roast/smoke as you wish from above suggestions....pull apart..
> Then toss with a North Carolina Vinegar
> Sauce.... outstanding!!!



You know this will start a BBQ sauce fight, right? 

But of course you're correct. Eastern North Carolina vinegar sauce is the superior finish for pulled pork. A little spicy, the way my wife makes it. Anything tomato-based is anathema for any real BBQ sauce. I'll grab my hat and run, before the tomatoes start flying...


----------



## RonB (Oct 9, 2018)

If you need sauce, you're not cooking it right. It should be so good that your first thought should be that it doesn't need any sauce. And when you add sauce to see if you can make it better, the sauce should take it to another level. And a great Eastern NC sauce is the way to go - if you decide to use it.


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 9, 2018)

Smoke with rub and wood of your choice for 4 ish hours. Then into Dutch oven with beer and salsa. Cook another 4-6 hours until tender.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 23, 2018)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Diamond Crystal kosher salt, flat ground black pepper, granulated garlic rub. The catch: smoke over post oak wood. Texas style baby.



Franklin style baby


----------



## Rosco (Oct 31, 2018)

The recipe I use all the time now comes from a combination of internet sources so I will have to give credit to my sources below.
Rub with mustard, then apply rub (From BBQpitboys.com). 

1/4 cup Paprika.
1/8 cup Fresh Ground Black Pepper.
1-2 tablespoons Garlic Powder.
1-2 tablespoons Onion Powder.
1 tablespoon or more Cayenne Pepper.
1/4 cup Coarse Salt. Use Himalayan pink salt if you can get it.
1/4 cup Brown Sugar.
Smoke at 175F-250F ( I have found little, if any difference in the results at different tempos in this range) until you reach 195F-200F internal temp. Wrap in tin foil and place in a cooler for 30 minutes to 1hr.
Pull and add some finishing sauce. I use a variation on the sauce below as I can't get the cajun seasoning in the UK.

soflaquer's finishing sauce
1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Cover and let the finishing sauce work its magic for at least 15 minutes.
Enjoy.

The finishing sauce made the single biggest difference to my pulled pork of anything I have tried to date. Try it!


----------

